# Cook County



## Gone Fishin (Oct 22, 2004)

First let me introduce my self, w/ a little background info.

My dad is originally from Abbeville, GA, but moved to FL ~40yrs ago.  I live south of Tampa, and my dad still lives ~50 miles north in the same small town he moved to originally.  We recently bought a small plot of land in the SW corner of Cook county.  Near the sand mind.  Hopefully we can find another small chunk of land in the next year or two.

We planned to hunt the first weekend of MZ season, but the storm kept us home.  (btw - I am so sick of storm that it is no longer funny.  What a year.)  No biggie, we decided to hunt the first weekend of modern gun.  We leave central FL early Sat morning and are in the woods by 9am.  That cool air was very refreshing.  The mosquitos weren't too bad on the way in and as we sat on our chairs.  We took in folding chairs to avoid making too much noise since it was so late.  We stayed until ~1pm and decided to go grab a bite to eat.  Let me tell you this:  As we were walking out the skeeter situation was different.  Man-o-man every bush you touched seemed to come alive as the blood suckers swarmed towards us.  

Well we hunted that afternoon, but I was moving so much trying to keep the skeeters out of my eyes, nose and mouth there was no way I was going to see anything.  My dad had the same story.  We didn't see anything all day, but weren't surprised.  Walking out of the woods was rediculous.  We ended up just going back home the next morning.  Our thought was sitting int he woods smelling like a can of off, and constantly swatting as bugs we weren't going to see anything and that may also interfer with future hunts.

I wanted to go back up this weekend - Too Hot (62/82)
Next weekend - Too Hot (59-79)

But the first cool snap I am heading your way, if I can get off work.


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 23, 2004)

*Mosquito Situation*

Gone Fishin:

You and your dad need to buy a Thermacell. Take it with you hunting and say good bye to your mosquito problem. It's the only way I will hunt while it's hot. Without question, it really works. Ask anyone on this board. Good luck!


----------



## Non-Typical (Oct 24, 2004)

*Ditto!!!*

Thermacell is incredible


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 25, 2004)

Bud if it is too hot for you with a high of 79, you better sell that land.  That is nice for this time of year in these parts.

ML


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 25, 2004)

I almost bought a couple of thermacells, but I was afraid I would get scented.  From what I have read from a couple of forums, including this one, that doesn't seem to be a huge problem.  Thanks for bringing it up.  


Not to get in a arguement as a new member on the board but 79 is actually slightly above average for this time of year.  The low of 59 for halloween weekend, now forecasted for 62 is also above average.   

http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/climo-dly.html?locid=USGA0004


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 25, 2004)

Gone Fishin:

I'm not 100% sure if deer can wind the Thermacell. I've had them walk very close while I was using mine. What I do know is that I won't go hunting without mine. 

It does seem to be a little warmer than usual for the end of October. 

How did you get the weather page to bring-up the daily averages and sunrise/sunset times? My zip is 31645. I can't seem to bring it up like you did.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 25, 2004)

goto
http://www.weather.com/weather/local/31645?lswe=31645&lwsa=WeatherLocalUndeclared
Just above the forecast info, to the right click the "averages" box (you probably got there)
In the next screen there is a white box that allows you to toggle between monthly and daily averages.  In the daily averages you can choose your month.

October
http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/climo-dly.html?locid=31645

November
http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/climo-dly.html?locid=31645&climoMonth=11

December
http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/climo-dly.html?locid=31645&climoMonth=12


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 26, 2004)

Gone Fishin:

Thanks for the weather links and good luck on your property!


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 7, 2004)

We each now have a new thermacell.  The skeeters weren't too bad, but we did use them a couple of times.

We have some bottom land that is very wet.  It seems the hurricane blew many of the acorns off the trees.  The high water also flooded the small areas that my dad and I planted. 

We hunted Friday late morning (after driving from Brooksville, FL), and that afternoon.  Nothing but squirrels.  

Sat morning:  I had a doe sneak up on me and busted me trying to get in position to take a shot.  I managed to take her.

Sat afternoon:  My dad took a decent 6pt.  It took him 2 shots with the old 243, since he missed the first one.  

Other than those 2 deer we didn't see anything else, or jump anything else.  The buck didn't smell, his tarsals weren't very dark and were dry, they aren't running yet, but it is close.


----------



## Postal Buck (Nov 8, 2004)

*Cook County Kills*

Congrats on the two deer .  It's special when you and your dad go hunting and both of you kill something on the same day.  Hey , do you know if there are any other small leases or tracks of land available around Cook County for next year ?  My dad and brother now hunt out of Jennings , Fl but the land owner is letting his kin folk come and hunt the same property as them and only making my dad and brother pay .   Sounds like they are getting a raw deal.  I started hunting a private track our of Adrain , Ga last year with a close friend .  We are all looking for something a little closer to Florida - Georgia line .  If you know of anything , please send me an reply. Thanks , good luck for the rest of the season !!


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 8, 2004)

*Gone Fishin:*

That's a good looking 6-pointer! I haven't seen them chasing does on my North Lowndes property either. Should happen soon though!

These hunts with your dad will always be very special to you, as well as to your dad.


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 8, 2004)

My buddy has a farm in Cook County and he saw 17 saturday morning and 9 sunday morning.

He saw several small bucks grunting and running does.  He also saw one buck that he says will go 150 B&C chasing a doe, but didn't get a shot at him.

It is getting right boys, be in the woods!!

ML


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 8, 2004)

*Weather should be cooler tomorrow!*

Weather.com says the high tomorrow will be 69! This is more like it!


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 14, 2004)

Got to the woods ~8am Sat mornign.  Nothing
Sat afternoon hunt - Nothing
Sunday morning - Nothing

Neither my dad nor I saw a single deer all weekend.  Need some COLD weather to get things moving.

I did find a couple of scrapes and rubs that weren't there last weekend.


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 15, 2004)

Gone Fishin:

See my thread under Lowndes County Report.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 4, 2004)

Headed to the south early Friday morning.  Florida is the only state that you can drive north and get deeper into the south. 

We hunted: 
Fri  ~9:30 til ~12:30  NOTHING
Fri  ~2:30 til ~5:45  NOTHING
Sat ~6:30 til ~12:00  NOTHING

Definitions:
NOTHING - Animals not shot
B&C buck
nice buck
spike
mature doe
youg doe
fawn

Animals not seen
B&C buck
nice buck
spike
mature doe
youg doe
fawn

We didn't see anthing at all.  I really thought that they would be moving everywhere between these fronts.  I don't know...   We talked to a guy at "Mama's Diner" (The old truck stop in Adel).  He told us that him and 3 others have hunted hard the past 2 days, and not one of them have seen a deer.  

We didn't see a deer the entire trip.  Usually we see a few on the drive.  I hope you guy had better luck than me and my old man.


----------

